
Tell HN: A Thanks to the Mods - ThrowAwayqqaazz
Hi HN.<p>Earlier today I sent an email to the Mods about a typo in a submission. Within 3 minutes it was amended and an email pinged back an acknowledgement and a thanks for reporting it.<p>Given that that time of day would have roughly coincided with one of the HN traffic peaks I was incredibly impressed by this, especially since I made sure to email it as something like ‘Typo in article 12345678’ in the email subject line.<p>I am posting this on a throw-away account (so no ‘karma’ motivation) but if people want to add their thanks to &#x2F; for HN – Please do.<p>My entire motivation for making this post is simply this: When I encounter excellence I will convey that both to the person as well as doing something like this.<p>I have seen Moderators (not just here on HN) getting roasted for decisions about ‘abc’, or doing ‘def rather than hij’ etc.  People are quick to complain, slow to compliment. At times I can almost sense some of the pain and head-desks that might at times occur over at HN HQ.<p>From personal experience, Sometimes an out of the blue message from a random person saying ‘Thanks for doing a great job’ makes a huge impression and can turn a shit day in to a good day or a great day in to a fantastic one.<p>In closing -  When something impresses me I will say so.<p>This is the end of my post (and the nick is burned)<p>Thank you all for reading. Thank you Dan &amp; co.
======
gitgud
> _" I am posting this on a throw-away account (so no ‘karma’ motivation)"_

Seems weird to anonymously give praise. I would think it would mean much more
coming from your real account (just my opinion).

Using a throwaway account is usually for controversial posts/comments that you
don't want any backlash from... and I'm not sure anyone would have even
noticed the _`karma` motivation_ before you brought it up...

Anyway, I agree with you, thanks to all the moderators that fight to keep this
site from bursting into flame-wars, and constantly encourage curious
conversation

------
maz1b
I think it goes without saying that cultivating and maintaining a strong
culture of positive communication and discussion is no easy task, particularly
within the context of 2020 and the modern day internet.

The HN moderation team (Dang's name comes to mind) truly does a remarkable job
with continuing the high caliber of community here, so it's nice to see praise
like this once in a while as it is well deserved.

------
Sean-Der
I have had a few email conversations with Dan. Every time I feel great
afterwards (even though I had broken a rule with Show HN). He is empathetic,
but still fair/consistent.

You all are doing a fantastic job :)

------
atsaloli
Many thanks!

------
forgotmypw17
thanks, mods!

and thanks, op!

